# Gunstock, NH



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Gunstock Mountain Resort is pretty good. It has a wide selection of options for your everyday rider. Blundersmoke park has a wide array of rails, jibs, and jumps for anyone interested. The Mountain Magic lessons are some of the best in NH. The mountain shows a wide array of levels. I give it 9.9999999999384 out of 10


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Gunstock is ok, but for the record, the most underrated mountain is Sunapee. I ended up going there a few years back, and for a small place you just can't beat it. A great snowboard park, no long lift lines, and best of all everyone there, as far as the employees, go out of their way to say hi to you, or ask how conditions are ( which is second only to Loon Mountain ),etc. All in all, an excellent place. One of my favorites.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Me and about 10 other friends plan on coming here next weekend and we've never been before.
Does anyone have any further information/reviews on it preferably night skiing.
For only $30 its lift, rentals, and tubing for $30 from 4-10pm. 

If anyone has been (day or night) I have a few questions:

1. What are the crowds like?
2. How are the trails?
3. Is it noob/intermediate friendly?
4. How is their rental equipment?


If you can answer any of these or have further insight it would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

spedman said:


> Me and about 10 other friends plan on coming here next weekend and we've never been before.
> Does anyone have any further information/reviews on it preferably night skiing.
> For only $30 its lift, rentals, and tubing for $30 from 4-10pm.
> 
> ...


REPOST 

try to stay in one forum please i love a fast board stop stealerizing my bandwidths.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Dawg Catcher said:


> i love a fast board stop stealerizing my bandwidths.


ditch the sig


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

??????????????????????????????


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

This page was 25kb. Your sig is 463kb.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> This page was 25kb. Your sig is 463kb.


better sweet pea??????


----------

